# Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???



## MichiBoh (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal mit der Zweihandfischerei anfangen. Ist bei uns in der Region nur leider nicht sehr verbreitet und man muss sehen wo man Hilfe bekommt.

Habe vor mir eine Zweihänder für hier zu holen (besonders Rheinfischerei auf Zander, Hecht). Bisher hab ich am Rhein immer mit ner 10er Einhand geworfen, auch sehr weit, aber ziemlich herb den ganzen Tag...

Liebäugele mit der Guideline LPXe und der Vision 3 Zone.
Welche Rutenlänge könntet ihr empfehlen für die Rheinangelei? Wollte das Gerät zudem ganz gerne am Meer auf Mefos etc. benutzen können. Salzwasserfest?
Schwanke neben der Länge (lieber 13'' oder 15''?) ebenfalls noch zwischen der Klasse, 9/10 od. 10/11?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könntet.

Gruss
Michi


----------



## Schillerlocke (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle ne 12,4  12,6 oder ne 13 Fuß nehmen.

15 Fuß ist schon nen Hammer Gerät und für Hecht und Zander total overdressed.
Guideline LPXe 13 Fuß Schnurklasse 8/9 sollte genau das Richtige sein und dazu den gelben Guideline Schußkopf in 9/10!!!
Mfg Schillerlocke


----------



## htp55 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Ich habe die Guideline LPXe in 12,6 ft. # 7/8. Astreiner Universalstock (Mefo, Hecht, Zander, Großforelle), nur die angegebene Schnurklasse halte ich für zu niedrig angegeben. Mit einem Schußkopf von 22 Gramm arbeitet die Rute für mein Empfinden erst richtig gut.
 Zum Vergleich habe ich die Vision 3Zone geworfen & die kann meiner Meinung nach mit der Guideline nicht mithalten.
 Preis-Leistungsverhältnis = #6


----------



## htp55 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

P.S. Welcome on Board !


----------



## gofishing (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Habe eine Loop Blackline 12,4 #8/9, auch für die Küste.
Kann man den ganzen Tag locker werfen.
Schußkopf Loop 8/9  29 Gr.
Preis ca. 230 Euro weil Auslaufmodel.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Schillerlocke (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eine Loop Blackline 12,4 #8/9


|rolleyes 
Die habe ich auch (als Ersatzrute) ist auch ne schöne Rute!!!

PS: Würde mich sogar von ihr trennen, wenn ich so recht überlege und schwimmenden und sinkenden Schusskopf + Schußkopftasche hätte ich dafür auch noch.
*grübel*
*grübel*


----------



## MichiBoh (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hi Leute,

danke für euren Rat. 
Was anderes, kann ich richtig dicke Bunnys (so um die 12cm) mit den Ruten gut auf Weite bringen? Mit ner 10er Einhand geht das problemlos. Weiß nur nicht wie das mit einer Zweihand aussieht (Switchcast, Speycast, Überkopf und wie sie alle heißen).
Fischte bis jetzt extra immer mit einer 3M Ultra 4 Bassline mit ner richtigen dicken Keule, damit war das kein Problem.
So um die 25m müssten schon drin sein.

Gruss
Michi

P.s.: Danke für die Begrüßung, Hermann!


----------



## Schillerlocke (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Überkopf ist das Werfen der Bunnys null Problem und per Switchcast ist es ne reine Übungssache.

Mfg Schillerlocke


----------



## MichiBoh (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hi,

was fischt ihr eigentlich für Schnüre auf Zweihand?
Nur Schussköpfe (soll leichter sein für Noobs)? Welche Leinen fischt man sonst noch so? Spezielle Spey-Lines o.ä.?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Schillerlocke (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Ne sehr gute Schnur, ist die Rio Windcutter.

Ansonsten halt mit Schussköpfen der Situation am Wasser anpassen (float, sink, usw.)
Mfg Schillerlocke


----------



## MichiBoh (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Habe gerade gelesen, dass die Exori Crown Fly Salmon in 13'' 9/10 eine schöne Aktion hat und auch preislich attraktiv ist für den Anfänger mit Zweihand...
Weiß jemand was über die Rute?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Moin,
keine Ahnung, ob der Test objektiv ist, aber wat anderes habe ich nicht...
Gucksu hier 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## MichiBoh (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hi Heiko,

jo, dadurch kam ich auch auf die Rute.|kopfkrat 
Hät ja sein können, dass schon jemand persönliche Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.#c 

TL 
Michael


----------



## htp55 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hier läuft noch ein Parallel-Thread !


----------



## MichiBoh (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hi Hermann,

habe ich mir schon einverleibt.
Danke!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## rodmaker (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hallo Michi

Habe die Exori neulich geworfen, weil jemand Schußköpfe für die Rute brauchte.
Nachdem wir den passenden Schußkopf für seine Rute gefunden hatten, wollte er gerne noch einmal eine LPXe 14ft werfen.
Hätte er vielleicht nicht machen sollen. er hat keine Schußköpfe für seine Exori gekauft sondern die LPXe mit passenden Schußköpfen.
Ich persönlich muß sagen die Exori hat mich nicht umgeworfen.

Gruß Taki


----------



## MichiBoh (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hallo Taki,

ich tendiere auch ganz stark zur Lpxe (wahrscheinlich in 13'' #8/9).

Wollte mich nur noch mal schlau machen und mir als Noob Tipps geben lassen.

Man hört ja auch nur Gutes von der Rute. 

Bin mittlerweile überzeugt worden.



Gruss

Michael


----------



## T.Müller (28. September 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Moin zusammen.

Habe diesen Thread wieder hoch geholt um zu fragen wer von euch eine EXORI Crown Fly 13' # 9/10 fischt oder mir darüber was sagen kann. Ich möchte mir gern eine "Günstige" Zweihand  anschaffen, da die Rute aber eher selten bei mir genuzt wird wollte ich nicht mehr wie 200 Teurosausgeben.|kopfkrat 
Ich benötige keinen Weitenjäger sondern eher Anfängergerät, ein Freund bot mir an mich ins Zweihandwerfen einzuweisen. Was aber nicht ausschließt das ich nächstes Jahr einen Wurfkurs machen werde.
Wer also nen Tip für ne preisgünstige Rute hat her damit!:m 

Danke schon mal an alle!

Tim


----------



## AGV Furrer (28. September 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hallo Tim,
die CrownFly 13` #9/10 gibt es nicht mehr. D.h. nur noch evtl. Restbestände beim Händler.
Alle anderen Zweihandruten der Serie (351 cm / # 8-9 und 457 cm/ # 10-11) sind weiterhin im Programm.


----------



## T.Müller (28. September 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hallo Volker.
Mir ging es ja auch hauptsächlich um Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute da si e mir preislich sehr sympatisch ist. 
Über andere Vorschläge würde ich mich auch sehr freuen!

Danke aber für den Hinweis!

MfG Tim:m


----------



## Ingo Dege (28. September 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hallo Tim,

unter 200 € wird es schwer - evtl. im Gebrauchtsektor! Von Scierra laufen die Serien HMS, HM2 und Ti+ aus und dürften teilweise zum Schnäppchenpreis zu bekommen sein ( falls Du keinen Händler findest, schick` mir einfach eine PN - ich schau mal, was ich machen kann ).
Bei allen vorgeschlagenen Ruten hast Du allerdings das Problem, sie nicht geworfen zu haben. Das ist aber erforderlich, um Dir ein Bild über die Aktion zu machen. Selbst eine Rute unter 200 € kann so zum "teuren Eckensteher" werden.
Weiter vorne kam die Frage nach den Leinen. Beides geht: man kann sich eine WF in entsprechender Klasse schnappen oder mit Schusskopf fischen. Den meisten bereitet allerdings das Einstrippen der Leine Schwierigkeiten, weil die Ruten erst gut arbeiten, wenn der SK bzw. die Keule draussen ist. Lässt man aber Keule bzw. SK draussen, kommen inkl. Leader gut 15 bis 18 Meter zusammen, die nicht ausgefischt werden. Dem kann man entgehen, indem man die Leine nur bis zum SK / Keule einstrippt und dann die Rute zur Seite/ nach hinten führt. Das läßt sich besser zeigen als beschreiben - funktioniert aber. Der anschließende Rollwurf legt die Leine/SK wieder nach vorne und der Wurf kann starten!

Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege


----------



## Torsten Rühl (28. September 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

@ Tim

wenn du dir mal eine Exori anschauen willst dann schau doch mal bei Silvia vorbei. Die hat eine.
Ich werd die auch mit zur Messe nach Rheinberg nehmen zum werfen und zeigen.


----------



## T.Müller (28. September 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Moin zusammen. 

@ Ingo:
Danke für dein Angebot! :m  
Werde mich dann nochmal bei dir melden zwecks Wurfkurs und Rute. Ich lass mir bis dahin schon mal was von Freunden zeigen.
Sieht echt klasse aus so ein Speycast |bla: . Und das Fischen mit großen Streamern scheint auch angenehmer zu sein. 
Ich werfe im moment lieber mit "Ganzen" Schnüren als mit dem Schusskopf, lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen.

Nochmal Danke an alle.:m 
Mfg Tim


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Hallo Tim #h
Ich habe die kurze Exori Zweihand (Crown Fly) also Klasse 8/9. Ich bin sehr zufrieden!
Arbeitet am besten mit nem 9er Schusskopf und sogar ein 10er ST lässt sich beherrschen! 

Ist die perfekte Mefo und Streamerrute überhaupt an großen und/oder offenen Gewässern wie Ostsee, Main, Rhein usw.


----------



## kawa1951 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute: Vision oder Guideline (oder andere günstige Altern.)???*

Ich habe eine 9/10 Guideline und angle damit im Rhein.Rapfen und Zander geht prima.
Kann deshalb eine Rute von Gideline nur empfehlen.

Gruß Kawa


----------

